# We'd weady for spwing!!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Leah - 17 weeks - 2 lb 3 oz.










Oakley scoots in for a quick Leah touch-up.











Piglet says o-hai! I doooo nooot wike my shirwt!











TRYING to get everyone to come over...










Girlies!











Trying to get a picture of Leah. B thought he'd help!











We's a cute, right?











Piglet was gonna come join and this is what Bryco thought about THAT!
I crack up whenever he makes his "mean" face. Its a joke!










Piglet Suave!










Little cute 




{more to come}


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If anyone's wondering where Laurel is...this is what she thought of all this BS!!! HAHA.










Mally! Her nickname is Malaysia. Hubby says it's for "Mal Asia"...as in "bad Asia". Ha ha ha! Anyway, that morphed into "Mally" and she gets called that a lot.




















Smishy-boo.










Le-ha-ha!










Piglet again !










I forced her into ONE picture.











We's all pooped out from all deez pictures.










Loving their daddy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Every kind of darling and I love their new spring clothes!
Teeny little Oakley looks huge next to Leah and Bryco's mean face makes it look like he is smiling! haha!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Every kind of darling and I love their new spring clothes!
> Teeny little Oakley looks huge next to Leah and Bryco's mean face makes it look like he is smiling! haha!


Oh gosh, how small Leah is just kills me. I really really hope she grows... 

HAHA yeah, his mean face isn't much to write home about. Trigger pretty much just ignores it


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Now they are freakin adorable!! I love their outfits! They are sooo ready for spwing!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Omg this post is off the charts with the cute factor! They are all just sooo adorable. I love the dresses! Soo pretty and they look so sweet in them. I don't think I even realized how tiny Leah was, she is like itty itty bitty! LOL at Bryco's "mean" face, too funny.  These pics make me want a house full of chi's waaawww!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm one of those that love when I see chis in dresses.....They are so adorable especially all the girls..!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> Now they are freakin adorable!! I love their outfits! They are sooo ready for spwing!!!


Thank you!! I bet Shaley and Kizzie have some cute spring dresses hiding out somewhere too 



foggy said:


> Omg this post is off the charts with the cute factor! They are all just sooo adorable. I love the dresses! Soo pretty and they look so sweet in them. I don't think I even realized how tiny Leah was, she is like itty itty bitty! LOL at Bryco's "mean" face, too funny.  These pics make me want a house full of chi's waaawww!


Ack! Yes Leah is teeny tiny. Everyone thinks she's 8 weeks old. A house full is fun, maybe you need one more? 



N*T*M*4U said:


> I'm one of those that love when I see chis in dresses.....They are so adorable especially all the girls..!!


Thanks!  I kept trying to get a good one of all 4 girls but Laurel was in evil mode and Bryco kept wanting to join in. Heh oh well.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

LOVE Bryco's "mean" face!!! That cracked me up! What a doll.
Laurel on top of the couch is hilarious. I guess she thinks higher ground is safer. Lol!

They are ALL adorable Kristi. I am sooooo in love with Asia though. She really is so pretty.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww... such sweet babies.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> LOVE Bryco's "mean" face!!! That cracked me up! What a doll.
> Laurel on top of the couch is hilarious. I guess she thinks higher ground is safer. Lol!
> 
> They are ALL adorable Kristi. I am sooooo in love with Asia though. She really is so pretty.


Laurel loves to sit up there while I "pick" on the younger ones. I sometimes force her to take pics but a lot of times I can tell she's really not happy about it so I have stopped forcing her haha. I just try to snap in a few pics here and there of her in her "natural" state LOL! 

Thanks for the sweet comment!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LucyChi said:


> Awww... such sweet babies.


Thank you!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhhh, love the pics! Love the new spring outfits. They are sure ready for the warm weather. :love5: The MChi's *HEART* the Green Chis!! hehe


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Thank you!! I bet Shaley and Kizzie have some cute spring dresses hiding out somewhere too


Yes, they sure do! LOL I'll be making some soon! It's in the works hehe  Your babies are just toooo adorable! LOVE looking at their photos!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Ahhhh, love the pics! Love the new spring outfits. They are sure ready for the warm weather. :love5: The MChi's *HEART* the Green Chis!! hehe


Awww green cheese love m cheese toooooo! We have had a few "teaser" days here and its just killing us. I know it takes way longer to get them up in ME but I hope you get some nice weather soon. 



Dragonfly said:


> Yes, they sure do! LOL I'll be making some soon! It's in the works hehe  Your babies are just toooo adorable! LOVE looking at their photos!


Oh I just saw their cute little pink dresses, and I can't wait to see what you make for them! I need a sewing machine...bad!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

They're all sooo sweeett!! Love Bryco's mean face! LOL. I can't help but smile everytime I glance at it!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love each and every single one of them. I wish I could meet them in person! They are just to die for. Roxy would love playing with them. I love how tiny and fluffy the little girlies are, and how super cute Oakley and Laurel are. And then there's Bryco and Trigger who are also super cute. I could never pick a favorite. They are all awesome.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awwwl  So glad you posted these, they made me smile!!! Esp. little mean bwyco


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Awwwww! These just made my night! I love that you were trying to get a cute group shot of the girlies and Bryco kept popping up. His expression in the first pic with Leah is hilarious, it was my favorite until I saw his mean (I love that he is managing to curl his lip without actually showing any teeth). We are shaking in our boots over here Bryco 
The puppies are looking so good! Leah is getting more red already 
We need more Green Chi photoshoots, get them all new his and hers park avenue harnesses and take more pics pleeeeeease????


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I got a few more of their little spring outfits in the mail today so I will try to snap some new pictures this weekend


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay!! Hopefully Bryco will share the spotlight


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my goodness, just got home and signed in.. and found these pics! What a complete joy just to see your guys..lol I keep going back to Bryco's "meanface," and laughin' out loud.. he is just stunning! All the girls, all four of them are so precious.. Leah is a beauty and poses like a pro... Trigger has one of those faces that pull at my heart strings.. there is something "special" there.. Thank you so much for sharing them.. wonderful shots. Blessings, Deb


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I got a few more of their little spring outfits in the mail today so I will try to snap some new pictures this weekend


My goodness the green chi's have more clothes than i do!!!! :laughing8:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi really enjoyed the cute fashion show you know oakley is my favorite thanks


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww so cute love all there outfits


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG! I love these pics.
Too bloomin cute!
Those dreses are so pretty on the girls and Bryco's face is a peach, so not mean at all. lol.
You have such a cute wee crew, love them!!


----------

